# Good Shell Jackets



## Bene288 (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey all,  am looking for a new shell. Mine is beyond tattered from hitting branches and the occasional yard sale. Any recommendations? I typically like lighter jackets because I do get warm/sweat while skiing. If it's cold I'll just layer up as I need to. Thanks in advance


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2016)

Look for a good softshell with pit vents.  In terms of a favorite of mine for cool but not frigid temps, I suggest this:

http://www.mammut.ch/US/en_US/B2C-C...-Jackets/Ultimate-Hoody-Men/p/1010-14900-0052







Love mine.  Got it on STP.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 5, 2016)

Big fan of Flylow.  Have had mine for maybe 6 years now and still hanging in there.  This was a prototype cheaper model as well offered to me by an AZ member.  I just purchased a set of their Chemical pants and the fabric is solid. Couldn't be happier.   

If I were to buy a shell tomorrow, it would likely be a Flylow Quantum Pro.  Hard to find a deal on them and they're not cheap, but great quality stuff.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Big fan of Flylow.  Have had mine for maybe 6 years now and still hanging in there.  This was a prototype cheaper model as well offered to me by an AZ member.  I just purchased a set of their Chemical pants and the fabric is solid. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> If I were to buy a shell tomorrow, it would likely be a Flylow Quantum Pro.  Hard to find a deal on them and they're not cheap, but great quality stuff.



I will also second Flylow.  I have the Higgins Softshell and LOVE it.  But it may be a bit too heavy for your needs.


----------



## bigbog (Jan 5, 2016)

Won a HHansen Ridge shell jacket...3-ply but their FLOW = ??? membrane.  Not sure about this or just what it is( lights always come on when the material isn't spelled out in plain english), a little less bulk than my old & deceased Marmot...which I enjoyed while it lasted ~5yrs(I think) = really windproof.
As clear as mud...._ROTFL_.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 5, 2016)

Good suggestions. Is the soft shell going to be significantly heavier? Seems like it would get saturated easier. I've always had hard shells. I guess I should get to REI and check them out. Always so hard to tell how a jacket will perform just by trying it on in a store.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> Good suggestions. Is the soft shell going to be significantly heavier? Seems like it would get saturated easier. I've always had hard shells. I guess I should get to REI and check them out. Always so hard to tell how a jacket will perform just by trying it on in a store.



In my experience softshells are more durable than hardshells, which delaminate in short time and have a shorter shelf-life.

I think you will want to try some on.  Look for venting options--that has been key for me on warmer days because softshells do a great job blocking the elements but are a bit heavy and can be warm.  I find that the ones with pitzips work great for me.  That Mammut one I mention is great--not too lightweight but with FULL length zippers on the sides that give you tons of venting options.


----------



## dlague (Jan 5, 2016)

Interesting reads here!  I have never analyzed my ski garment to the extent that you all are!  I bought a Killtec ski jacket with Omni heat lining about three years ago at a tent sale for $60 new and I wear it in the coldest of cold temps.  Tried it on, liked the color, feel and it had plenty of pockets.  I have never spent much on outer gear but spend more on base layers.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 5, 2016)

Since you mentioned REI, here are some good options to look at:

http://www.rei.com/product/887545/flylow-quantum-pro-jacket-mens

http://www.rei.com/product/887544/flylow-higgins-jacket-mens  (this is the one I have, but it is a couple years old)

I'll post some more later....


----------



## Quietman (Jan 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Interesting reads here!  I have never analyzed my ski garment to the extent that you all are!  I bought a Killtec ski jacket with Omni heat lining about three years ago at a tent sale for $60 new and I wear it in the coldest of cold temps.  Tried it on, liked the color, feel and it had plenty of pockets.  I have never spent much on outer gear but spend more on base layers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I agree and just bought a new hard shell for $60. *EMS Shell* . Pockets, breathable/waterproof and pit zips are all that I require for an outer layer for skiing. 

That being said, Polartec's NeoShell Jackets are getting great reviews for increased breathability , but are a lot more pricey.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2016)

dlague said:


> Interesting reads here!  I have never analyzed my ski garment to the extent that you all are!  I bought a Killtec ski jacket with Omni heat lining about three years ago at a tent sale for $60 new and I wear it in the coldest of cold temps.  Tried it on, liked the color, feel and it had plenty of pockets.  I have never spent much on outer gear but spend more on base layers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes I've always gone the rain jacket route for an outer. I just seem to go through them quickly as they get ripped up pretty easily. That's why I was looking into something a little beefier. I saw a Marmot Precip jacket at a local ski shop, thing was great, cheap, good pockets and pit zips but the hood didn't come off. I'll have to get to REI and look around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2016)

I think waterproof breathability rating is essential.  I would never buy something that isn't at least 20K again.  There's a noticeable difference between that and 10K.  

If a jacket doesn't bother to list that tech spec, I move along


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jan 6, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Big fan of Flylow.  Have had mine for maybe 6 years now and still hanging in there.  This was a prototype cheaper model as well offered to me by an AZ member.  I just purchased a set of their Chemical pants and the fabric is solid. Couldn't be happier.
> 
> If I were to buy a shell tomorrow, it would likely be a Flylow Quantum Pro.  Hard to find a deal on them and they're not cheap, but great quality stuff.



This. I love Flylow. I have 2 Higgins Jackets, a pair of chemical pants, a BA Puffy, and a pullover.  I've been dying to get my hands on a Quantum but at ~ $400, I have to look for a deal.

The higgins is my go to jacket early and late season. Durable as all get out. I've had the pants forever and love them. Also, their care instructions always have a nice line about beer in them...gotta respect that.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 6, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> This. I love Flylow. I have 2 Higgins Jackets, a pair of chemical pants, a BA Puffy, and a pullover.  I've been dying to get my hands on a Quantum but at ~ $400, I have to look for a deal.
> 
> The higgins is my go to jacket early and late season. Durable as all get out. I've had the pants forever and love them. Also, their care instructions always have a nice line about beer in them...gotta respect that.



How are the zippers and hardware? I refuse to spend big money on a jacket with YKK zippers.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 21, 2016)

Bump.  Just bought a Marmot Rincon jacket on STP to replace an old Mtn Hardwear shell that was at least 10 yrs old....lost its waterproof effectiveness in anything more than a light drizzle.
On cold days I wear a Columbia soft shell but like the lighter option for warmer/wet days which offers more breathability.

STP is awesome/addictive by the way.  Since I got 2 new skis this past summer through them they are relentless and flood my email box with offers for % off and/or free shipping.

Some really nice product available at a great value and if you can avoid impulsive buying you can do quite well.

Got this for $64 shipped after a 25% off and free shipping code.
http://i.stpost.com/marmot-rincon-jacket-waterproof-for-men-in-new-team-red~p~6366w_09~1500.2.jpg


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 21, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Bump.  Just bought a Marmot Rincon jacket on STP to replace an old Mtn Hardwear shell that was at least 10 yrs old....lost its waterproof effectiveness in anything more than a light drizzle.
> On cold days I wear a Columbia soft shell but like the lighter option for warmer/wet days which offers more breathability.
> 
> STP is awesome/addictive by the way.  Since I got 2 new skis this past summer through them they are relentless and flood my email box with offers for % off and/or free shipping.
> ...



Nice. STP is addictive.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 22, 2016)

I have an Arketryx (so?). Bought it from a friend for $80 - she wore it 5 times. Love it. Except for early/late season when I use a soft shell - it's what I use every ski day.  Really know nothing about it - except they are very expensive. I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th season with it - still works and looks great and nothing's broken on it.  Not sure if I'd ever spend $500+ on a coat (since powerball didn't work out for me) - but I'd recommend it if it's in your budget.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 22, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I have an Arketryx (so?). Bought it from a friend for $80 - she wore it 5 times. Love it. Except for early/late season when I use a soft shell - it's what I use every ski day.  Really know nothing about it - except they are very expensive. I think I'm on my 3rd or 4th season with it - still works and looks great and nothing's broken on it.  Not sure if I'd ever spend $500+ on a coat (since powerball didn't work out for me) - but I'd recommend it if it's in your budget.



You got a steal.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jan 22, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> You got a steal.



no sh1t!  I didn't even know the brand at the time - it fit, wasn't offensive and I needed a new coat - so figured why not.


----------



## Bene288 (Jan 22, 2016)

I'll check out the marmot. Looks like a nice piece. How is the fit? I have broad shoulders and big arms and usually end up getting something that's way too big/long in the torso just to have the extra room for my arms. I hate having the extra fabric below my waist. It's an absolute snow trap on powder days.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 22, 2016)

Bene288 said:


> I'll check out the marmot. Looks like a nice piece. How is the fit? I have broad shoulders and big arms and usually end up getting something that's way too big/long in the torso just to have the extra room for my arms. I hate having the extra fabric below my waist. It's an absolute snow trap on powder days.



Don't have it yet.  Comes end of next week.   Will try and remember to let you know.   Lot of really good looking jackets on STP right now.  I knew I wanted Red color so that became an easy way to narrow it down..... Otherwise so many of them are great shells.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 24, 2016)

Love this shell, got it on clearance last year for 65% off.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Love this shell, got it on clearance last year for 65% off.



Which one is that one?  The Snowshot?


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 24, 2016)

Ya sorry, thought I added the name. Great sale, shell keeps me dry and the material is sturdy. Vented pits is always appreciated too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 24, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> Ya sorry, thought I added the name. Great sale, shell keeps me dry and the material is sturdy. Vented pits is always appreciated too.



It is hard nowadays to find good jackets with pit zips.  They have fallen out of popularity I guess......


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 4, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Bump.  Just bought a Marmot Rincon jacket on STP to replace an old Mtn Hardwear shell that was at least 10 yrs old....lost its waterproof effectiveness in anything more than a light drizzle.
> On cold days I wear a Columbia soft shell but like the lighter option for warmer/wet days which offers more breathability.
> 
> STP is awesome/addictive by the way.  Since I got 2 new skis this past summer through them they are relentless and flood my email box with offers for % off and/or free shipping.
> ...



Update: Used this yesterday in the freezing/plain rain at Sugarbush. Worked out very well--really exceeded my expectations given how hard the liquid precip was coming down. Not super dry but honestly not sure any jacket would be.
My 1st piece of Marmot clothing--they clearly have earned their reputation for quality.

Definitely allowed me to have an enjoyable AM out there.    Old EMS System 3 pants were a different story though...soaked through quickly.
About 10 yrs old now---will need to look to replace.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Update: Used this yesterday in the freezing/plain rain at Sugarbush. Worked out very well--really exceeded my expectations given how hard the liquid precip was coming down. Not super dry but honestly not sure any jacket would be.
> My 1st piece of Marmot clothing--they clearly have earned their reputation for quality.
> 
> Definitely allowed me to have an enjoyable AM out there.    Old EMS System 3 pants were a different story though...soaked through quickly.
> About 10 yrs old now---will need to look to replace.



Ten years for pants is great.


----------

